# K9 Friends Dog - KAMAY to be homed



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone

I currently volunteer for K9 Friends in Dubai however I am returning back to the UK on Friday, I have fell INLOVE with one of the dogs there and would LOVE to see her homed.

She is called *KAMAY* she looks like a Labrador Cross, I have spent alot of time with her over the past few months, walking her, grooming, bathing her just generally socialising with her and she is the perfect dog. She is better homed without children or with older children. When I walked *KAMAY* she does not pull on the lead at all, in the car she lies down. I have taken her into busy parts of Dubai (Jumeriah Beach Residence) on a weekend and walked her and she behaved perfectly. *KAMAY* is such a pretty dog too and she LOVES cuddles and being fussed over.

*KAMAY* has been fostered before and this did not work out (I think she growled at a neighbour or something) but like all of the dogs she just needs training, patience and someone to love her.

If I could take her back to the UK with me BELIEVE ME I would. SHE NEEDS A GOOD HOME please someone give her a chance!! U will not regret it!! 

Contact K9 Friends to arrange to see her their telephone number is 043474611 or the website is K9 Friends. One of the homers in the office will be able to assess whether she is suitable for you and arrange for you to foster her or adopt her.

Someone save me alot of tears and give her a chance  xxx


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Leanne Grant said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I currently volunteer for K9 Friends in Dubai however I am returning back to the UK on Friday, I have fell INLOVE with one of the dogs there and would LOVE to see her homed.
> 
> ...


I will ask around for you. A lot of animal lovers where I live!


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

Brilliant please do!! keep me posted I will still be checking on what is happening with her once I am back in the UK, ill keep my fingers crossed a loving home takes her 



happyhour said:


> I will ask around for you. A lot of animal lovers where I live!


----------

